# New community announcement forum...



## Andy R (Feb 22, 2005)

I have create a this new forum for us to post important information about our community.  Look for more announcements soon...  (Good ones of course -   )


----------



## mudbug (Feb 22, 2005)

Good idea, Andy.  I like the re-organization of the General Forums too.
Now let's hear some more good news.......


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

good thinking


----------



## norgeskog (Feb 22, 2005)

thanks Andy.


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 26, 2005)

*Not encrypted?*

I was just reading an e-mail (reply to a question) from DC and had a pop up that the site is not encrypted and anyone can read the mail. What is going on with that? Does it have anything to do with the changeover? :?


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not even sure what you're talking about so hopefully someone else will come along and help with this.


----------

